# Another Hot Munky Guitar



## Memq (Feb 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWrKoDtG8zQ

its only the beginnin of the video but its worth to see Munky's stop tail Ibanez. HOT HOT HOT


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow, Yoji there's better than munky!

those guitar do look awesome though.


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 17, 2007)

hah, i saw that, that dude showed munky up there  it looks like an APEX-2 with a snazzy paint job very nice. that dude also got to play munkys hot Black 'n' White guitar too, lucky bastard


----------



## Shawn (Feb 17, 2007)

Cool vid. Yoji jams out too. I love the guitar he's playing. That's always been my favorite guitar of Munky's. Real cool how it says Munky in Japanese on the 12th too. Yoji must've dug that. 

The guitar Munky is playing is pretty nice too.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 18, 2007)

thats awsome. They were ripping it up lol  those guitars were sexy as too!


----------



## skinhead (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice guitar it's playing Yoji, the custom with the "Munky" chinese or japanese inlay in the 12th. That guitar it's sick!

And the guitar that's Munky using it's nice too.


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 18, 2007)

god I love that black and white guitar!


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 18, 2007)

The black and white one is the sex - always wanted a color scheme like that or even that guitar.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah,that black one with the powder-coat white hardware is a neck-thru.
It's the one he uses on the Korn....Live (Hammerstein)DVD.
The one Munky's using is an LACS with a tunomatic,basically what they 'based' the Apex 2 on.
That neck-thru is gorgeous though!!!!!!!!
The white hardware seems to be holding up to the rigours of time quite well too.He had another similar one with the paw-print inlay and white hardware too.
I'd love to get a Lo-Pro and a set of tuners powder-coated in some wacky colour.
Bright Green hardware on a totally black guitar would rock!!!!!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 18, 2007)

Korbain said:


> thats awsome. They were ripping it up lol  those guitars were sexy as too!



uggh Munky is a waste of life  he shouldnt be playing seven strings, he should play baritone sixes... he hardly ever uses the high E or D or whatever the fuck he tunes to (he does drop a i think? not even sure)

nice fucking guitars too but that makes it even worse


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 18, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> uggh Munky is a waste of life  he shouldnt be playing seven strings, he should play baritone sixes... he hardly ever uses the high E or D or whatever the fuck he tunes to (he does drop a i think? not even sure)
> 
> nice fucking guitars too but that makes it even worse


man, that ignorant post lowered my IQ by about 15 points.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 18, 2007)

You can say what you like about Munky but he's more successful than you or i are ever likely to be and him (and Head)did a lot for the 7 string guitar as far as bringin it into the public eye.
Slagging Munky/Korn is just soooooo fucking passe and bores the piss out of me.

Edit;Well said D-EJ915.


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 18, 2007)

munky has some really cool guitars. wether you like korn or not you cant diss them. thy've done so much for 7 strings its not funny. you could argue they did more for 7strings that any other player. i mean i cant think of any other player of the top of my head that has been in the public eye as much as the dudes from korn. the only think i dont dig is the u-bar thing. id rather have the bar but thats just me. it works for them


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 18, 2007)

hmm... i seem to remember the Universe being available since waay before Korn (since 1990). So it was really Vai who made the seven string commercially available.
The only things ive seen Head and Munky do are stereotype seven-string guitar playing: i dont see that as doing very much for the seven string guitar.

So what they have given us is the K7 (and now APEX), the U bar, and some bad publicity. 
None of these things matter to me.

So yes i will diss Korn and specifically their guitarists (Fieldy actually has an interesting slap bass technique that I like)



D-EJ915 said:


> man, that ignorant post lowered my IQ by about 15 points.



haha my 100th post gives me at once my first negative rating thing and me bashing Korn in one- both have to do with my absolute hatred of guitarists who cannot play


----------



## Hellbound (Feb 18, 2007)

aw shit here comes the korn bashing again.lol Seriously Korn was the first band that got me hooked on heavy music. After "Follow the Leader" things seemed to take a serious down turn for them but I still have alot of respect for them and especially Munky.


----------



## CL7 (Feb 18, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> hmm... i seem to remember the Universe being available since waay before Korn (since 1990). So it was really Vai who made the seven string commercially available.
> The only things ive seen Head and Munky do are stereotype seven-string guitar playing: i dont see that as doing very much for the seven string guitar.
> 
> So what they have given us is the K7 (and now APEX), the U bar, and some bad publicity.
> None of these things matter to me.




vai might have been the one who was able to make the seven string commercially available, but Head and Munky were the ones who made 7s commercially desirable.

Korn was also the first band that got me hooked on heavy music. and although Head and Munky are far from technical guitar players, their riffs and hooks are legendary and unforgettable.


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 18, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> hmm... i seem to remember the Universe being available since waay before Korn (since 1990). So it was really Vai who made the seven string commercially available.
> The only things ive seen Head and Munky do are stereotype seven-string guitar playing: i dont see that as doing very much for the seven string guitar.
> 
> So what they have given us is the K7 (and now APEX), the U bar, and some bad publicity.
> ...



Vai introduced the 7 string commercially, yes, but in the end, who has had more of an impact on 7 string sales?

Korn.

Hands down. Almost all of the 7 strings available today, whether it be from Ibanez, Schecter, ESP, or whomever, can pretty much be traced back to one band: Korn.

It was because of Korn that they were rejuvinated, and the market increased for them. I for one can say Korn was my first introduction to the 7 string, and it was because of them I now play them.


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 18, 2007)

head and munky made the 7 string as popular as it is. nothing to argue about there.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 19, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> haha my 100th post gives me at once my first negative rating thing and me bashing Korn in one- both have to do with my absolute hatred of guitarists who cannot play


 
Just because they guys in Korn don't shred at a million miles an hour it doesn't make them bad guitarists. They've used a lot of interesting effects and tecniques to create a unique texture to their music. In their early days especially they were very creative in doing different things to change the atmosphere and fell of the song.

Just because something is "different" it isn't automatically bad.


----------



## Naren (Feb 19, 2007)

Geez, why does every thread with Korn mentioned in it turn into a Korn bashing fest?

I would like to add that even though Korn doesn't do crazy shredding solos or technical playing, they do use the full range of the instrument from the low A to high up the fretboard on the high D ("Freak On A Leash" being the most famous example). (And they play in one step down, by the way: ADGCFAD)

And, if Korn hadn't existed, there wouldn't be half of the sevens on the market today that there are. You could probably say goodbye to about 75% of them. Korn did not get me interested in sevens personally (Unearth was the main band that did that for me), but they are the first band that most seven string guitarists ever heard of that used sevens (the first time I ever heard of sevens was in a reference to Korn on MTV in 1996 or 97). Even if you hate their music, you have to give them credit for influencing guitar companies to make lots of new sevenstring models, unlike other guitarists who mainly play sixs and only occasionally play sevens for certain songs.


----------



## XEN (Feb 19, 2007)

The same argument could be used to rail all kinds of other bands about their poor use of 6 strings. Korn gets singled out because they play sevens, as if they owe us an apology for misrepresenting the number of strings _we've_ chosen to play. Fucking lame. 

The thread was about the guitar, not the band, but because I love to  Korn writes some DAMN good songs and puts on an awesome show. Also, I watched the video, and I didn't see anyone shining over anyone else. 

If you don't like the band, fine. Personally, and I checked, my dick is no smaller for liking their music and still calling myself a 7 stringer.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 19, 2007)

urklvt said:


> The same argument could be used to rail all kinds of other bands about their poor use of 6 strings. Korn gets singled out because they play sevens, as if they owe us an apology for misrepresenting the number of strings _we've_ chosen to play. Fucking lame.
> 
> The thread was about the guitar, not the band, but because I love to  Korn writes some DAMN good songs and puts on an awesome show. Also, I watched the video, and I didn't see anyone shining over anyone else.
> 
> If you don't like the band, fine. Personally, and I checked, my dick is no smaller for liking their music and still calling myself a 7 stringer.



lol funny bastard. Everything you just said is 100% true  I won't add any input, except. Munky has so many nice 7 strings it makes me wanna cry lol


----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 20, 2007)

welp, children, who really gives a shit about korn? Bashing someone about bashing korn, is just as bad as the origanal bashing that you where bashing on in the first place right? So where does that get us? No where. On an other note, it seems a lot of people on this board have horrible tatse in music.


----------



## XEN (Feb 20, 2007)

Justin Bailey said:


> welp, children, who really gives a shit about korn? Bashing someone about bashing korn, is just as bad as the origanal bashing that you where bashing on in the first place right? So where does that get us? No where. On an other note, it seems a lot of people on this board have horrible tatse in music.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 20, 2007)

for the record im curious why my opinionated taste in music merits bad rep? i didnt flame anyone except head and he is in fact no guitar virtuoso- im sure everyone here can at least agree on that. 

heh i prefer the red lightsaber but its just funny to me how defensive Korn fans tend to be.

if someone bashed Nile or Hate Eternal, or any other band I listen to, I would give 100 reasons why I like them and not care. There is more Rusty Cooley bashing on this forum than Korn bashing and nobody gets pissed at that,,,

You all seem to whine that someone points out technical inability in a player you like.

So go if you wish and give the negative rep--- it wont change the fact that Head moved around the botton string using powerchords in that vid, finishing out with a couple of taps...


----------



## Naren (Feb 20, 2007)

People who don't like Rusty Cooley's playing don't refer to him as "a waste of life." I don't listen to Hate Eternal, but I don't wish them dead. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but you should be careful as to how you express that opinion. I might say "I like Nevermore's music, but I can't listen to them because I really don't like the singer's voice" or I could say "That fucking piece of shit Warrel Dane is a waste of life and should just give up and never sing again, that asshole." Which of those would warrant negative rep? I would still think you're an asshole even if I agreed with you 100%.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> So go if you wish and give the negative rep--- it wont change the fact that Head moved around the botton string using powerchords in that vid, finishing out with a couple of taps...



What a tool ^. That's not Head btw, he left the band.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 20, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> for the record im curious why my opinionated taste in music merits bad rep? i didnt flame anyone except head and he is in fact no guitar virtuoso- im sure everyone here can at least agree on that.
> 
> heh i prefer the red lightsaber but its just funny to me how defensive Korn fans tend to be.
> 
> ...



The problem isn't your opinion, it's the immature way you chose to express it.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Feb 20, 2007)

Naren said:


> I might say "I like Nevermore's music, but I can't listen to them because I really don't like the singer's voice" or I could say "That fucking piece of shit Warrel Dane is a waste of life and should just give up and never sing again, that asshole."



hmm funny cause i saw someone else on here get neg rep for siding against korn man in a much more docile way

i just find it hard to see a guitarist playing professionally for 13 or so years such as Head who has not progressed technically in the least... the session guitarists taking over for Head rip him apart onstage....

i dont take back what i said but i guess ill be more considerate next time...
else the comments plus the Korn music might make some suicidal


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 20, 2007)

dude we get it, you dont like korn. congrats neither do i. wanna start a club? oh yeah...*no one gives a shit*. get over yourself already or go away. flexing your pseudo 'real metal' bravado impresses no one and is just embarassing


----------



## Korbain (Feb 20, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> hmm funny cause i saw someone else on here get neg rep for siding against korn man in a much more docile way
> 
> i just find it hard to see a guitarist playing professionally for 13 or so years such as Head who has not progressed technically in the least... the session guitarists taking over for Head rip him apart onstage....
> 
> ...



well thats absolutely great that you have no clue what your talking about, its not even an oppinion your giving, its just you being childish and carrying on about something that doesn't need to be brought up, we were happily discussing the guitars then some prick decided to talk shit. Its as simple as! if you don't like korn, don't comment in the threads about them, we know who likes them and doesn't like them. We just want to discuss something friendly, most of us don't enter korn threads to start bashing or talk shit  Now lets talk about munky's sexy 7 string guitars


----------



## XEN (Feb 20, 2007)

Dude's had a lot of sweet 7s, but for some reason I like this one: 







I like the way it's done up like a Strat.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 20, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Dude's had a lot of sweet 7s, but for some reason I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That just screams for a maple board


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 20, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Dude's had a lot of sweet 7s, but for some reason I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah,i like the Strat vibe with the white pickguard and pickups too.Looks real sweet 
He's got a balck one with a white pickguard/pickup combo too that looks pretty cool.
I've been considering going down that route on the UV/RG7 hybrid thingy that i'm gonna' put together soon(ish).
I was planning on the Black body/black pickguard/white pickup thing but i'm being indecisive as usual and considering either a regular white PG/PU or Pearl White PG/White PU's on a black body. 

I like these beaten up UV's and Munky's old S7 in this pic too;




and this camo K7 too;


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 20, 2007)

whoa that camo one is SICK! \m/


----------



## le petit corbeau (Feb 20, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by guitarplayerone
> uggh Munky is a waste of life he shouldnt be playing seven strings, he should play baritone sixes... he hardly ever uses the high E or D or whatever the fuck he tunes to (he does drop a i think? not even sure)
> 
> ...






> Personally, and I checked, my dick is no smaller for liking their music and still calling myself a 7 stringer.


 +1
      

back to the topic...
http://www.pbase.com/korn_nutz/james_shaffer_pics&page=1909
I do like that guitar!!!


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 20, 2007)

"And so, as the world turns...so do the days of our lives."


----------



## 220BX (Feb 21, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Dude's had a lot of sweet 7s, but for some reason I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think that one's his K14 he used it in the song "alone i break"


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 21, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Dude's had a lot of sweet 7s, but for some reason I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that guitar for the same reason I like Dave Weiner's blue sunburst LACS, although the maple neck on Dave's just rounds it all off. Munky's is just screaming for a maple fretboard, but even still, it's a beautiful guitar.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 21, 2007)

220BX said:


> i think that one's his K14 he used it in the song "alone i break"



yeh i am pretty sure it is. a 14 string weapon! I wish he used that thing more! i know he used it for alone i break live...once! Oh well he got 8 string now its ok


----------



## Jeff (Feb 21, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> hmm... i seem to remember the Universe being available since waay before Korn (since 1990). So it was really Vai who made the seven string commercially available.
> The only things ive seen Head and Munky do are stereotype seven-string guitar playing: i dont see that as doing very much for the seven string guitar.
> 
> So what they have given us is the K7 (and now APEX), the U bar, and some bad publicity.
> ...



Musicians "dissing" other musicians is flat out douchebaggery, and if your attitude continues as such, you won't last long around here. 

And what you don't get is Korn doesn't play the stereotype you speak of; they invented the stereotype. Whether you like it or not, it's true. They really paved the way for that whole genre. 

Perhaps you were still in diapers when the whole seven string boom happened; it wasn't because of Vai. I like Vai just as much as the next guy, but he wasn't making waves like Korn did.



guitarplayerone said:


> for the record im curious why my opinionated taste in music merits bad rep? i didnt flame anyone except head and he is in fact no guitar virtuoso- im sure everyone here can at least agree on that.
> 
> heh i prefer the red lightsaber but its just funny to me how defensive Korn fans tend to be.
> 
> ...



You got neg rep because you post your opinion like a 6th grader. Saying someone is a waste of life (or whatever bullshit you posted) is not constructive criticism, and just shows you to be an idiot. 

And for the record, I am not a huge Korn fanboy, so I certainly don't take it personally when someone criticizes them.



Justin Bailey said:


> welp, children, who really gives a shit about korn? Bashing someone about bashing korn, is just as bad as the origanal bashing that you where bashing on in the first place right? So where does that get us? No where. On an other note, it seems a lot of people on this board have horrible tatse in music.



What's "tatse"?


----------



## XEN (Feb 21, 2007)

I agree, a maple board would top that thing off rather nicely.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 21, 2007)

220BX said:


> i think that one's his K14 he used it in the song "alone i break"


 
Nope, this one has a trem. His K-14 is a fixed bridge and just happens to be a similar finish.


----------



## nikt (Feb 21, 2007)

and K14 have K14 inlay on the freatboard

I like them both


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 21, 2007)

I love Korn. Now what? 

Seriously, one thing no one can EVER fault Korn for is their taste in guitars. They just all look so goddamn badass.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 21, 2007)

Hmm... Another round of bash the bashers it seems.

I don't like Korn myself, and if you think about it, it's a theoretical possibility that they did more to hurt 7 Strings, seeing as they pretty much started the trend that practically vilified 7s.

I will say one thing though, and that is at the end of the day, Munky has fantastic taste in guitars, and I'm thankfull for Korn simply because I love the Ibanez K-7. I think it's one of the best guitars out there, and I'm happy to own it.

So while I don't like Korn, and I think people are completely entitled to their opinions, no matter how negative they are (Although to be fair, you can be less of an asshole when expressing it) I'll always open up a thread like this with glee, because Munky has some damn cool guitars. I'll make no excuses about it, his blue guitar with white pickups inspired me to get white bobbin toppers for my RG1527, and it looks fantastic now! Don't like his playing, don't like his band, but damn I like his taste. 

That's my little rant anyway.

Oh, and man, a 14-string guitar would be awesome to own!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 21, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Hmm... Another round of bash the bashers it seems.
> 
> I don't like Korn myself, and if you think about it, it's a theoretical possibility that they did more to hurt 7 Strings, seeing as they pretty much started the trend that practically vilified 7s.
> 
> ...



See.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 21, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Hmm... Another round of bash the bashers it seems.
> 
> I don't like Korn myself, and if you think about it, it's a theoretical possibility that they did more to hurt 7 Strings, seeing as they pretty much started the trend that practically vilified 7s.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's hard to believe a thread about some nice guitars could provoke such twatishness... 

What's the headstock like on that strat-style seven? Is it the standard Ibanez shape, or a more Fender-like one?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 21, 2007)

It's the standard Ibanez shape.


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2007)

For fuck's sake. 

Some of you are new so I'll let it slide. For future reference - ignorant posts blanket-bashing bands for baseless reasons don't belong here. I'll give you a hint as to where you can post all of your aimless disdain for popular guitarists that you don't like for one reason or another:







If you actually have something useful or insightful to add to the conversation, that's what you should post here.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 21, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Yeah, it's hard to believe a thread about some nice guitars could provoke such twatishness...



You know what I think?

We need more pics!


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> for the record im curious why my opinionated taste in music merits bad rep? i didnt flame anyone except head and he is in fact no guitar virtuoso- im sure everyone here can at least agree on that.
> 
> heh i prefer the red lightsaber but its just funny to me how defensive Korn fans tend to be.
> 
> ...



You're entitled to your opinion, but unfortunately for the rest of the "winers" on here, they'll have to go somewhere else to read it. Goodbye.



distressed_romeo said:


> The problem isn't your opinion, it's the immature way you chose to express it.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 21, 2007)

As I was saying about the white bobbin toppers on my 1527 being inspired by Munky, here's a piccie for those interested:






Sorry about the qualilty of my shitty camera, but you get the idea. I'm probably going to get some new knobs for it too, but I'm not in any rush.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 21, 2007)

First off, thank you Chris 

Secondly, Karl, your guitar is hot


----------



## Hexer (Feb 21, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> As I was saying about the white bobbin toppers on my 1527 being inspired by Munky, here's a piccie for those interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

anyone know of a place here in germany where I could get white bobbin toppers? (for 7-string humbuckers of course )


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 21, 2007)

Chris said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, but unfortunately for the rest of the "winers" on here, they'll have to go somewhere else to read it. Goodbye.



I was wondering how long it would take for that guy to get thrown out on his ass...


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 21, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> I love Korn. Now what?
> 
> Seriously, one thing no one can EVER fault Korn for is their taste in guitars. They just all look so goddamn badass.



I dont like them at all, but i will be the first to stand up and say, that dude has some badass guitars.


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 21, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> First off, thank you Chris
> 
> Secondly, Karl, your guitar is hot



I also really, really loved Munky's blue 7 from the Family Values tour around 97-98. His, though, had a matching headstock and white tuners that looked amazing on it.


----------



## jim777 (Feb 21, 2007)

Jeff said:


> .... _douchebaggery_...




That's a great word  "Smithers! What's the meaning of this douchebaggery?"


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 21, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> As I was saying about the white bobbin toppers on my 1527 being inspired by Munky, here's a piccie for those interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schwing.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 21, 2007)

jim777 said:


> That's a great word  "Smithers! What's the meaning of this douchebaggery?"





Man, that image popped right in my head. Hilarious.


----------



## XEN (Feb 21, 2007)

Hexer said:


> anyone know of a place here in germany where I could get white bobbin toppers? (for 7-string humbuckers of course )



Have you talked to Häussel? http://www.haeussel.com/
The guy is really cool and should be able to help you.


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 21, 2007)

i tell you what though guys we need to find out where munky lives and break in to take pictures of his gubzillions of guitars and revive the cool korn guitars thread, i wonder how hard i'd be to get an interview with him for the site that'd be an excellent opportunity to get piccies of his axes.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 21, 2007)

jim777 said:


> That's a great word  "Smithers! What's the meaning of this douchebaggery?"



Here you go:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=douchebaggery

"Of douche; Acting like or implying a douche bag; lame"


----------



## Hexer (Feb 22, 2007)

urklvt said:


> Have you talked to Häussel? http://www.haeussel.com/
> The guy is really cool and should be able to help you.



Häussel sells bobbin-toppers??


----------



## le petit corbeau (Feb 22, 2007)

> As I was saying about the white bobbin toppers on my 1527 being inspired by Munky, here's a piccie for those interested:
> http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/909/rg1527dv6.jpg
> Sorry about the qualilty of my shitty camera, but you get the idea. I'm probably going to get some new knobs for it too, but I'm not in any rush.


nice guitar really 
now I want a fire sparkle blue k7 whit white pickups 
I hate you !!!


----------



## Briggs (Mar 2, 2007)

I think munky brings the metal... 

he's inspirational as a heavy rhythm guitarist... 

oh yeah


----------



## Stretchnutz (Mar 2, 2007)

Mr. S said:


> i tell you what though guys we need to find out where munky lives and break in to take pictures of his gubzillions of guitars and revive the cool korn guitars thread, i wonder how hard i'd be to get an interview with him for the site that'd be an excellent opportunity to get piccies of his axes.



That would be awesome!


----------



## rgk7 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry for being gravedigger...

http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/5844/1260480304photo.jpg


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 7, 2012)

Sorry for the necro bump, but I've been watching alot of live Korn videos.
Here a some LACS 7 strings.









Any more pics of their other LACS?


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 7, 2012)

I don't really care about his guitar. Neither do I care about his band.

But I want a fucking Homer Simpson on my amp for sure.


----------



## toiletstand (May 7, 2012)

i think my fav guitar of his is the blue rg with i think its a paw inlay. and his old beat to shit universe.


would also like to identify that reverse headstock guitar in the middle


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 7, 2012)

Fuck, I just posted this in the wrong thread, it was supposed to be in the "Head & Munky Guitars" thread


----------



## rgk7 (May 8, 2012)

As far as I´ve seen the one with reverse headstock is exactly the same as the new Apex with single coil you can buy - except of the reverse headstock.
Anybody selling a LACS Korn 7 string (no Apex or K7 I got those) or knows where to get one?
Except the blue white Munky inspired 1077 you can see down there........there is some special in progress. 
Spy pic:














Just a nice pic


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 8, 2012)

rgk7 said:


> As far as I´ve seen the one with reverse headstock is exactly the same as the new Apex with single coil you can buy - except of the reverse headstock.
> Anybody selling a LACS Korn 7 string (no Apex or K7 I got those) or knows where to get one?



Yes, that's his B standard 7 string (also with a black pickguard) for playing songs off "The Path Of Totality"


----------



## toiletstand (May 8, 2012)

there are two reverse headstock pics in that pic though. the one in the middle looks like a fat brj headstock. might be an 8 string?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 8, 2012)

In other, much more relevant news, said video has now been removed, and the link to the picture someone posted earlier is gone, so if anyone could find the guitar that started this whole thing, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 8, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> there are two reverse headstock pics in that pic though. the one in the middle looks like a fat brj headstock. might be an 8 string?



Sorry, I wasn't talking about that picture, but it does look like a BRJ.


----------

